# Chicken coop almost complete



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Only need to finish the floor, hang the roosts, and cut out the door to the outside chicken run.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice. I need a new coop this year. I am so not looking forward to it.


----------

